# Proper way to hold different fish...



## popperMan

Being a rookie, i've never really mastered the fine art of fish holding. I've seen all different techniques and never really figured out which was best to keep from hurting the fish and myself. I've always just kinda grabbed it by the belly or back, and have experienced my share of dorsal fin pricks. I keep thinking if I grab it by the lower lip, that i'll rip his lip off or worse he'll chomp my finger, and the whole gill hold doesn't seem any better.

If anybody can give me a quick run down of how to hold these different species, it would be much appreciated.

Rockfish

Bluefish

Catfish

Croaker

Flounder

Tautog

Skate

and anything else that might require special attention...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kingfisherman23

For clearnose skate, pinch the clear tip of the nose with your fingers. Can cause some small scratches, but nothing that will hurt or bleed.

King mackerel are best held by wrapping a towel around the spiny part forward of their tail and holding it.

Codia, use the gills. Cobia have solid plates for mouths, so don't be afraid to hold them through the gills. I think the same goes for stripers, but don't take my word for it.

Flounder and bluefish can usually be held by the tail section.

Croaker and small blues can be held in a towel, but never put your hand in a blue's mouth. They bie and they don't let go until they cut all the way through. I saw a guy lose 1/2" from the end of his thumb because he thought blues could be held like bass . You'll only make that mistake once...

JMHO on these methods, if another person finds any fault with my advice, please correct me so I will be doing it right and pM does not learn wrong info. Thanx

Evan


----------



## DOVERPOWER

This is how you hold a striped bass


----------



## Anthony

I personally think that you shouldn't hold any fish by the gills if you plan on releasing it. It's like someone trying to lift you up by your throat. Now if you plan on keeping the fish, then hold it anyway you like it.


----------



## JettyPaul

i think that fish shouldnt be held.....if your fishing its because you want it on your grill.....c&r isnt for me so my only suggestion is when you catch a fish put him in a cooler of ice so he dont go bad


----------



## kingfisherman23

I agree with Anthony on that. Most of my advice was for keeper fish. For instance, it would not be smart to hold a green king by the tail. Only gaffed, bled-out fish should be held like that. Sorry for not clarifying and thanx for calling me on it A.

Evan


----------



## SeaSalt

good one doverpower... haa haa...

I think all fish should be held with a fork or choptsicks on a plate...


----------



## bluerunner

I think the best way to hold flounder is to slip your finger right under the gill plate you so you don't ever actually touch the gill, but it gives you a good hold without getting bit. They are very hard to hold by the tail. Spanish and other long fish with wide hard tails can be held by the tail.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

Striped bass can be held by the bottom jaw as long as your not holding the body vorizontal.If you use the jaw to hold in a virtical position it should do minimal harm.Flounder id grab behind the gill plate center of body {lateral line} To sub due.But if you ever use a towel to grab any fish PLEASE MAKE SURE ITS ALLREADY WET. towels will absorb the proctective slime make sure there wet!..Bluefish grab around the body,midsection.Cobia net em and release em if not going into the cooler .They have strong jaws small teeth but strong jaws.But a general rule handle a fish to be released as little as possible.








]}


----------



## DOVERPOWER

Thanks seasalt I knew someone would see the humour


----------



## Manayunk Jake

Greetings eaglesfanguy!

Good point about the towel. It always bothers the hell out of me when someone handles a fish with a dry towel/rag and then tosses it back. I'm not shy about making remarks....

The gill cover hold is tricky. I use it, but I'm v-e-r-y careful not to touch the gills themselves. When holding any fish over five pounds, use two hands, especially if your holding it horizontally for a photo. 

When catching short fluke, I hold them over the water with my thumb under one pectoral and forefinger under the other. As soon as the fish is unhooked, I drop it in the water. If the fluke swallowed the hook, I cut the line. I use bronze Kahle hooks that I buy by the 100 pack. I can't see killing any fish to get a 5 cent hook back....

I use the jaw hold for short stripers. Being an old bass fisherman, I actually tried to "thumbhold" a pickerel once (ouch!)

I have a great hold for cats, but its hard to describe. I use my thumb and pinkie fingers behind the pectoral spines, with the rest of my hand gripping the head while my palm flattens the dorsal spine. Large cats get the gill plate hold....

Pliers make unhooking a lot easier. There's also a neat unhooking tool for boat fishermen that unhooks fish with a twist of the wrist. It takes some practice but works great!


----------



## HighCap56

*Go slow....*

Most fish don't like to be held until you get to know them.

Talk sweetly to them, make them promises, and best of all buy them a drink and you could be holding one in no time at all!

Sorry... The smart ass jumped out!  

Bob


----------

